# Geese Feed



## ValleyHunter (Jun 19, 2012)

Question....Do you think geese will go to beans or corn in the morning then the other in the afternoon???


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Sure they can. that's why we scout.


----------



## ValleyHunter (Jun 19, 2012)

Thats not really why we scout actually...we scout to find them, then figure out where they are coming from. I was just wondering....I found some in a bean field this morning. Was wondering if they will be in there tonight again, or in a corn field across the road...know what im saying?


----------



## snowhunter23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Just remember this...they are CANADA GEESE, they will do as they please. They could even go sit in the alfalfa field down the road! Who knows! nobody does!


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

ValleyHunter said:


> Thats not really why we scout actually...we scout to find them, then figure out where they are coming from. I was just wondering....I found some in a bean field this morning. Was wondering if they will be in there tonight again, or in a corn field across the road...know what im saying?


So why not add one more step to finding them and finding where they come from and determine if they are using 2 different fields or not. Better to scout an extra evening or morning and know you're on a good feeding pattern. A little extra gas, but it could be the difference between shooting birds or watching birds feed across the road. :thumb:


----------



## ValleyHunter (Jun 19, 2012)

So...nobody has yet to have an answer from an experience or whatever... The geese feed in a bean field one morning...do they feed in corn at night, or go back to beans...or the other way around. I dont wanna hear about scouting, or dumb bull like you two have both said. I just want answers from experiece or peoples thoughts about it.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

ValleyHunter said:


> So...nobody has yet to have an answer from an experience or whatever... The geese feed in a bean field one morning...do they feed in corn at night, or go back to beans...or the other way around. I dont wanna hear about scouting, or dumb bull like you two have both said. I just want answers from experiece or peoples thoughts about it.


Yeah wtf do I know. Only been hunting geese for 19 years. I'm sure somebody will post up with the "rules of goose feeding" though.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

ValleyHunter said:


> So...nobody has yet to have an answer from an experience or whatever... *The geese feed in a bean field one morning...do they feed in corn at night, or go back to beans...or the other way around.* I dont wanna hear about scouting, or dumb bull like you two have both said. I just want answers from experiece or peoples thoughts about it.


*YES!!!!*

Geez, you just don't seem to get it do you? Geese will do what they want, when they want and there is NOTHING YOU ARE EVER GOING TO BE ABLE TO DO ABOUT IT. The "dumb stuff" the other two members have told you is exactly the truth and I'll second their remarks with right about 30 years of goose hunting under my belt. You seem to be a prime example of the phrase "You cannot fill a cup that is already full." Lighten up and take the "dumb stuff" as you should...with some humility as there are those on this earth that know more than you.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Boy if I had a quarter for everytime we got the finger last year from geese I could buy myself a happy meal (supersized)

I was literally on the X 5 straight days last fall. One day they were in the corn, that evening thet went back to corn but in a different part of the field. We shot 3 birds, yet the rest of the 2000 birds didnt seem to mind our shooting. The next morning....they went to grass. The next day they were feeding in a different corn field, hunted it the next day, they flew a mile to the south of me and landed in a plowed corn field. So what did I learn from this.....they change their mind daily. The weather was the same for that entire week no major fronts. High pressure the entire week with temps in the mid 50's.

I should've been a weather man that week.


----------



## snogeezmen (May 28, 2012)

sounds to me like ur hunting pressured birds that kept getting "shot" outta there primary feed fields or ur hunting new birds to the area scoping whats around. there 2 options none of which ur found of

1) scout again and find the real pattern

2) hunt with the notion u make get the middle feather

what else do u want the magic wand that tells u what to do??? listen to the above sound like acceptable answers to me :withstupid:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Scout and find out like everyone else....


----------



## ValleyHunter (Jun 19, 2012)

Alright for one...I didnt have time to scout. So thanks for pointing out the obvious. And two...it worked out fine, hunted the beans and had 1500 land in my field.


----------



## matt29 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow! there must be a ton of geese in your area. i cant say that Ive seen more than 200-300 in a field so far this year. Usually around a hundred or so.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

matt29 said:


> Wow! there must be a ton of geese in your area. i cant say that Ive seen more than 200-300 in a field so far this year. Usually around a hundred or so.


Same here.


----------

